# Geosesarma sp. "Mandarin"



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Seeing as David managed to breed his reds i wanted another go at some crabs, took more care in the set up this time round and tried to copy his. I wanted to get the red devil variety but they only had about 3 males, but they had this new stunning species and plenty of them for the same price. Got 2 males and 3 females. Fingers crossed i can breed them. They could either be Geosesarma notophorum, Geosesarma sp. "Fire", or Geosesarma sp. "White arm". They are in a 25 by 30 by 30 enclosure at the min. There are a few hiding places and they each have found there own spot so far so they should be ok. Its over two thirds land with a reverse L shape on the right side of about 4 inches of water. I've used sand as the substrate and made a water barricade from cork bark and bog wood. Some more cork bark on the top with live moss packed around it. Going to add some leaf litter to the bare sandy patch at the front and hopefully get some nice plants in there.

Equipment wise theres a built in light which isnt working yet, and a filter in the back right corner. Need to extend the outlet so it goes to the top and trickles down the moss. Not going to heat it, its at 24°C at the moment, and caresheets say 20-28 so it should be fine.

Anyway heres the biggest male and one of the small females


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Thay look pretty funkey :2thumb:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Are the googly eyes real or did you stick them on ? :lol2:


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

They look cool have you got any full tank shots


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Not yet, still havent found a replacement bulb.
I've got a few more pics though, dont see no more than 4 out of 5 out at a time. I think they are doing ok though touch wood.
Here's a couple more pics


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Ones just successfully moulted on land


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

they're cute


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, How are these doing? and where did you find them? I always look for them and never find a regular/reliable source? I have tried these before and have one left that was put in to an aquatic toad set up after the others died and has since thrived and molted successfuly.
Random pic


----------



## fishoholic (Aug 28, 2011)

How about an update? Thanks!


----------

